# any support groups in san francisco???



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

im in san francisco and was wondering if any of you are from here. please let me know. id love to meet other ibs people. haha


----------



## wcqtboy (May 12, 2003)

Hey Asian Girl .. I am over in Oakland, but in the city almost every weekend


----------

